# Toilet water Supply- Shut off valve



## kcreds (Apr 6, 2008)

I am tiling the bathroom floor and having difficulty when it comes to working around the water supply for toilet. The water supply is coming from the floor and there is not enough space to add tile between subfloor and shut off valve. I am aware I can shut off the main water supply and make changes to shut off valve but I am not up to speed on what my options are. Is there some type of pipe extension i can use to move up the shut off valve?

Thanks for any reply.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

What type of pipe does this shut off connect to?


----------



## kcreds (Apr 6, 2008)

I have attached pics hoping that it will help. I am going from laminate to tile. The shutoff valve is installed right above the piece that covers up the hole in the floor so there is no extra room.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

It's compression, to extend it you will not to access the pipe below the floor line, cut and replace part of it.


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

Here is a dumb idea,,,shut water off,take off supply risor above valve ,,,often the pipes below the floor may give a bit(even 'tie' it up if you can),,,if so put tile down let pipe back down,,,IF solid risor is too long shorten it or get a poly supply risor and cut to proper length..IF it doesnt raise up enough for you,you arent any worse off than you were to start with!!


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

is this a first floor or second floor bath?


----------

